# Ball Commercials on TV



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen these yet? I was kind of shocked to see them.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Yes, and they put coupons in the stores and in the Sunday papers, too.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im not shocked at all. They are an American company who has to compete with the cheap Chinese jars placed next to them at Walmart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me. Home canning is coming back. Ball has been putting out tons of coupons, and the canning supplies sections in the stores have gotten a lot bigger.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

*BALL COMMERCIAL*

[YOUTUBE]QXkoN9mDycU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Where is everyone finding the coupons for Ball or Kerr brand canning jars?
I see them every great once in awhile, but would love to find a whole stash of them to use :teehee:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

farmergirl said:


> Where is everyone finding the coupons for Ball or Kerr brand canning jars?
> I see them every great once in awhile, but would love to find a whole stash of them to use :teehee:


Peelies, tearpads, and inserts.

The current insert one is in the 06-12-11 SS. They should be easy enough to find at the clipping services.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

The first clipping service I checked has them.

http://lorihas3kids.com/Coupons-from-6-12-11_c110.htm


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

When Kmart had their half price sale, I kinda bought...alot 
pectin and lids etc too. when they offered the extra ten percent, I went whole hog. Maybe they will do another sale at the end of summer


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the commercial (Thanks LC, I didnt see it)


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent.
Garage sales next spring will be FULL of canning jars, dirt cheap. Better yet? Freecycle and Craigslist will have them too!!

Is Kerr, part of Ball?
What is the 'cheap chinese' brand?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Is Kerr, part of Ball?
> What is the 'cheap chinese' brand?


yes, I believe they are the same company. You cant get Kerr here anymore (northeastern PA)
cheap chinese = "better homes and gardens" AND "MAINSTAYS"


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Buy stock in Ball


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Kerr is not part of Ball. Ball, Bernardin, Golden Harvest, and Kerr are all parts Jarden Corporation.

Best quality foreign jars that I've found were from India. Only Chinese that I've found came over as candles. All have held up to canning so far. Most of my 5-gallon carboys are from Mexico. Hard to mess up glass! 

Martin


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I saw them, don't know if I ever saw them before.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the commercial would have been ALOT more effective if they'd have shown rows of filled jars at the end. It's a good commercial, but it just could have had a better finish.

Coupons? Where can I find coupons?????


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

ladycat posted a clipping service that has them in stock if you missed the newspaper they were printed in
see post #8


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> Kerr is not part of Ball. Ball, Bernardin, Golden Harvest, and Kerr are all parts Jarden Corporation.


Thanks!! I knew they were related somehow. Weird how you cant buy Kerr here.
Also, for the record, about screwing up glass. I work in WM stores as a vendor. You would be shocked to find dishes and glasses all pulled from the store shelves, and sent beck to their claims department for disposal, due to high lead content. No recalls are issued, except for the stock on the shelves. Must be under a certain limit of parts per million. I have seen this many many times. So I stick with made in USA for my dishes, buying at thrift store if necessary. we use Ball pint wide mouths for drinking glasses.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

In case anyone is interested, there's a list of clipping services here: http://www.weusecoupons.com/upload/fsot/68310-list-coupon-clipping-services.html#post574353


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

beaglebiz said:


> yes, I believe they are the same company. You cant get Kerr here anymore (northeastern PA)
> cheap chinese = "better homes and gardens" AND "MAINSTAYS"


Boo-hiss, I LOVE the BH&G jars, darn it. Unfortunately everyone is sold out of Ball right now, so I've had to pick up a few of those and then the Mainstays, but I'm not fond of the Mainstays, they seem thin to me. DANGIT, I really like the BH&G jars.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

farmerpat said:


> I think the commercial would have been ALOT more effective if they'd have shown rows of filled jars at the end. It's a good commercial, but it just could have had a better finish.


I guess no one in the the ad agency they hired cans or the focus group. Should asked us ...:hand: 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

ladycat said:


> In case anyone is interested, there's a list of clipping services here: http://www.weusecoupons.com/upload/fsot/68310-list-coupon-clipping-services.html#post574353


Looks like you have to be a member to view it.

Ball coupons are ones I could actually use, too, darnit!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

olivehill said:


> Looks like you have to be a member to view it.
> 
> Ball coupons are ones I could actually use, too, darnit!


Here's a list at another site, can you see that one? http://www.hotcouponworld.com/resources/coupon-clipping-services/


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

ladycat said:


> Here's a list at another site, can you see that one? http://www.hotcouponworld.com/resources/coupon-clipping-services/


Yep, that works. Thanks!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Question for you, Ladycat. Are the "Handling fees" what you pay for the coupons you order or is there a price plus the handling fee? I'm seeing the handling fees, but not prices for the coupons or shipping prices?

Specifically this site is the one I am looking at: https://www.4u2coupon.com/Results.aspx?Search=ball


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

its illegal to sell coupons, so the services really charge you for their time and skill for obtaining and clipping the coupons...thats they way I understand it, so the handling fee should be it


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

olivehill said:


> Question for you, Ladycat. Are the "Handling fees" what you pay for the coupons you order or is there a price plus the handling fee? I'm seeing the handling fees, but not prices for the coupons or shipping prices?
> 
> Specifically this site is the one I am looking at: https://www.4u2coupon.com/Results.aspx?Search=ball


I've never bought from that site, but generally "handling fee" would refer to the cost of the coupon. It's illegal to sell coupons, so they get by with it by selling a service (their time and trouble for clipping the coupon).

But I'm not seeing coupons there for Ball jars, just the Discovery kit, and accessories (whatever those are).

If you go to the database here: http://www.hotcouponworld.com/forums/coupon.php and search "ball" (select "insert" for the source), you will see that the current Ball jar coupons were in the June 12 Smart Source.

When you go to the clipping services, look at the coupons they have from that insert. If they have any of those left, you'll find them that way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Here ya go, same site you linked to above, I went to the June 12 Smartsource: https://www.4u2coupon.com/Results.aspx?sDate=2011-06-12&eDate=2011-06-12&SourceCode=SS 

They have them for 8 cents each, 20 in stock.

ETA, I can also see that the result you got showed the handling fee for buying the entire insert.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

ladycat said:


> I've never bought from that site, but generally "handling fee" would refer to the cost of the coupon. It's illegal to sell coupons, so they get by with it by selling a service (their time and trouble for clipping the coupon).
> 
> But I'm not seeing coupons there for Ball jars, just the Discovery kit, and accessories (whatever those are).
> 
> ...


I see. I didn't know it was illegal. I remember back in my baby-rearing days people would sell those formula coupons/certificates on ebay. 

There are a few, the listing is all the way to the bottom. Says $0.75 off 1 Case of Ball or Kerr Jars from the 6/12/11 Smart Source. I found them again on this one though and that one seems to have some other coupons I'd use, too so may go ahead and order from there. 

And another question, for you, and then I'll stop hijacking the thread, I promise! :shocked: Is the "Smart Source" the insert in the Sunday Paper?


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Smart Source is one of the inserts, Red plum and p&G (proctor and Gamble) is the other up here in MN. 
Today, I am going to use my ball canning jar .75 off coupons and double them to get more small jars and pints. (Some grocery stores double coupons.) I think I've got 5 of those. I either got them from ebay or the coupon clippers. I probably won't need to buy any more quart sized jars. My mother in law gave me a huge amount pretty recently, so I think I'm set! 

I love the ball commercial! I think I'll put in on my blog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

olivehill said:


> Is the "Smart Source" the insert in the Sunday Paper?


Yes.

The 3 main inserts in the Sunday paper are Smartsource (SS), Red Plum (RP), and Procter & Gamble (PG).

Occasionally there will be others, such as General Mills (GM), and so on.

I post the insert previews here: http://www.hotcouponworld.com/forums/insert-coupons/ so you can see in advance which coupons will be in which upcoming Sunday paper (keeping in mind there are regional variations).


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check it out. I have considered giving it a try again, but remember being frustrated at how few I would actually use. Having the previews would be very helpful to see if it's something I should put any effort into.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

olivehill said:


> I see. I didn't know it was illegal.


BTW, don't worry about the legalities of it when you buy from clipping services.

When the coupon forums and blogs, coupon sellers, newspapers etc began receiving the fallout from the Extreme Couponing show, the legalities were quickly clarified.

Many of the clipping services were getting their inserts from shady or questionable sources. Such as buying boxed leftover inserts from newspapers and so on.

Other clipping services were actually buying the whole newspapers and removing the inserts to clip.

The marketing companies which distribute the inserts began contacting the newspapers and coupon sellers, and here's how it played out: the coupon clippers which buy the entire newspaper ARE ALLOWED to continue selling coupons. They had to provide proof that they were buying the papers intact.

The clipping services that were obtaining inserts in other ways were ordered to cease and desist; either begin buying the whole paper, or go out of business.

The newspapers that were selling the inserts without the paper were ordered to stop; else they would no longer receive inserts at all.

Now that the dust has settled, when you buy from the current clipping services, you are not doing anything illegal, and neither are they.

On the other hand, if you buy from Ebay, you may or may not be getting coupons legitimately. Ebay refuses to cooperate with the marketing companies and the manufacturers who issue the coupons, to make sure Ebay sellers are obtaining coupons legitimately.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Very good to know. 

I've never bought (or sold) on Ebay, just knew others did it with those formula certificates. 

Of course, I'm having a very hard time even making the minimum limit on the clipping service site so may be right back where I started here soon. There are just so few coupons I'll actually _use_. *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

olivehill said:


> Very good to know.
> 
> I've never bought (or sold) on Ebay, just knew others did it with those formula certificates.
> 
> Of course, I'm having a very hard time even making the minimum limit on the clipping service site so may be right back where I started here soon. There are just so few coupons I'll actually _use_. *sigh*


That's why the only time I buy from a clipping service is when there's a coupon out that I can use a LOT of. I'll buy enough of that one coupon to meet the minimum. But it doesn't happen often that there's a coupon I need that many of.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah. They require $3.00 and I'm currently at $1.80. Oy!

Maybe I'll grab some huggies coupons for my sister and be done with it.


----------

